# need advice part 2



## losinghope27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I posted yesterday and didn't get many replies or help. I was just wondering if someone could help me out today? My husband moved out this past Thursday and we haven't talked since friday afternoon when he told me he didn't like me. I haven't called him and he hasn't called me. I'm 3 mths pregnant and very emotional I have done nothing but cried for the last couple of days and took sleeping pills to not worry about my current situation. I think he moved out basically because I argue everday and I don't trust him and its constant chaos. I just want to know should I call him today? I really miss him. My sister spoke with him last night and he told her he was coming back home I just need to cool off. Is this a good sign? Should I call or continue to guess?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You should give him some space, and you should get your act together for when he returns.

Is he actually cheating, or behaving like it? Or are you being crabby and nasty and argumentative and expecting him to suck it up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## losinghope27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I think I'm being crappy but since he has left and not called I dont know if I have ran him to someone else.


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

losinghope27 said:


> I think I'm being crappy but since he has left and not called I dont know if I have ran him to someone else.


I think you may have pushed him to just want some peace. You obviously have some serious trust issues, which can be seen in your comment above - an in built assumption that he is with another woman.

Do you truly love your H or do you just need him? I ask because it is difficult to love someone you don't trust.

When you say you are working on your issues, what are you doing?

Hang in there


----------



## hurtingsobad (Oct 29, 2011)

Give him some time to sort out what he feels...

I know this is extremely hard to do, but time will pass. Don't call him, text, spy, or any of that stuff. He will figure out what he is missing in his own time.

Take care of yourself and your child. The most important thing to you should be YOU!


----------

